# Invitation: 20 SEP 14 Toronto Scottish Regiment Freedom of the City parade



## x-grunt (13 Sep 2014)

This does not seem to have been well advertised, so if anyone can help pass the word it would be appreciated.
Former members of the Toronto Scots and interested others, the *Toronto Scottish Regiment* is being awarded the Freedom of the City of Mississauga. Former members are invited to parade with the "Old Guard" of the Regimental Association. Dress in business attire.
Saturday, 20 September 2014 Time: 11:00 AM - 1:00 PM
Mississauga Celebration Square 300 City Centre Dr, Mississauga ON, L5B 3C1 
http://www.mississauga.com/events/4821173--freedom-of-the-city-of-mississauga/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Sep 2014)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> This does not seem to have been well advertised, so if anyone can help pass the word it would be appreciated.
> Former members of the Toronto Scots and interested others, the *Toronto Scottish Regiment* is being awarded the Freedom of the City of Mississauga. Former members are invited to parade with the "Old Guard" of the Regimental Association. Dress in business attire.
> Saturday, 20 September 2014 Time: 11:00 AM - 1:00 PM
> Mississauga Celebration Square 300 City Centre Dr, Mississauga ON, L5B 3C1
> http://www.mississauga.com/events/4821173--freedom-of-the-city-of-mississauga/



Is there a Mess dinner involved? What is the tariff for a visiting MWO (Ret'd)? Timings, Dates, Dress, etc.


----------



## x-grunt (14 Sep 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Is there a Mess dinner involved? What is the tariff for a visiting MWO (Ret'd)? Timings, Dates, Dress, etc.



Unknown, I am simply passing the message from a contact with the Regimental Association. Info currently posted is for the parade itself. I will gladly ask them to weigh in and I will post the answer here. You could also contact the Toronto Scottish BOR at 416-635-4250 x4252 9am-5pm.


----------



## x-grunt (14 Sep 2014)

Response to the above question re: mess dinner. Apparently no mess dinner is planned. There will be a short reception at the Mississauga City Hall following the parade itself.


----------

